# Champions league 16-17 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2010)

16 Mar 18:45 Chelsea v Inter Milan  1.61 3.75 6.00  
16 Mar 18:45 Sevilla v CSKA Moscow  1.57 3.75 6.50   
17 Mar 18:45 Barcelona v VfB Stuttgart  1.25 5.75 13.00   
17 Mar 18:45 Bordeaux v Olympiakos  1.57 3.75 6.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 15, 2010)

Sevilla v CSKA Moscow 
The first match was played at Moscow and I thought that CSKA will take advantage of the cold and the fact that Sevilla are used to warmer weather. Nothing like that, the match ended 1-1. I dont see a reason Sevilla not to win, the russian championship just started and the teams need time to get in form. Add to that the overall better class of Sevilla..
Prediction: 1


----------



## free bet (Mar 15, 2010)

a draw to 90 mins between chelsea and inter looks promising...


----------



## StevenFol (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought so too with the draw but I did not expect the game to turn out the way it did.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 22, 2010)

StevenFol said:
			
		

> I thought so too with the draw but I did not expect the game to turn out the way it did.



Welcome to the club


----------

